
Fortnite Can Take ESports to the Next Level - slicecapital
https://medium.com/@SliceCapital/fortnite-can-take-esports-to-the-next-level-431e41cbc154
======
IntronExon
First sentence, _If you don’t know what Fortnite: Battle Royale is, then you
are definitely not a gamer._ ...and closed.

~~~
slicecapital
You're right, that's a dumb statement. Also false.

